# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  Java OpenGL

## zehs_sha

Java OpenGL (*JOGL*) is a wrapper library that allows OpenGL to be used in the Java programming language. It is currently being developed by the Game Technology Group at Sun Microsystems, and is the reference implementation for JSR-231 (Java Bindings for OpenGL). 
JOGL allows access to most features available to C programming language programmers, with the notable exception of window-system related calls in GLUT (as Java contains its own higher-level windowing systems, AWT and Swing), and some extensions


http://www.simulation.com/products/g.../glstudio.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_OpenGL
http://www.opengl.org/resources/java/

----------

